# Other Pets > Birds >  Fids

## DarkDragons

Been here over a year and only just noticed the bird section lol, here's my fids

Aero, blue marbled parrotlet


Aqua, blue parrotlet


Del boy, blue dilute opaline spangle budgie


Marley, white fronted Amazon. Marley's owners could no longer look after him due to work commitments so he came to live with us. He was looked after very by his previous owners and he is a wonderful boy


Ocean (blue yellow face type 2 spangle budgie) and Blue (sky blue spangle budgie)


Reggie, sky blue yellow face type 2 normal budgie


Rio, golden mantled rosella. Rio's previous owners emigrated and left him with friends of mine who then contacted me asking if i would take him on as they we'rent confident enough to look after him. we replaced the cage his previous owners had him in and bought him toys and new perches


Sprite, white bellied caique


Tundra AKA Tundra Floof, blue opaline quaker

----------

